# Borg Warner Egear 8.28 : 1 single speed transmission gearbox for sale



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Shipping to US costs about 200 Euro (similar to 220 USD)
Gearbox was never used, is brand new with original packaging.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Gearbox is still available, if an one is interested.


----------

